# compatible power cords?



## Larry PhippsSubway21 (Sep 1, 2018)

I received a Bolt today as a replacement for my Roamio. The problem is, it didn't come with a power cord, and the roamio cord doesn't seem to be compatible. Any sugesstions other than waiting for Tivo to send me a power cord? Thanks in advance??


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

The Bolt needs a wall-wart power supply, not just a power cord. You can buy compatible power supplies, like this one from Amazon. Some people like to use these on the theory that the one supplied with the Bolt is underpowered and might cause problems. I have tried them but it didn't fix any problem I was having.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Call TiVo and ask them to send you the cord _now_--they screwed up, it's on them. (And who knows--if you're nice and ask, perhaps they would throw in a Slide Pro remote as an accommodation.)


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I would go with Mike's recommendation first, but if you have to buy one on your own, make sure to check the output specs carefully and that you are getting something with 12v 3A minimum.


----------



## dirtsy (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been using this power supply with my Bolt for about a year now with zero issues:

Kastar AC Adapter 12V 5A 60W

You should still ask TiVo to send you the stock supply, and hold onto it as a spare (that's what what I've done with my original Bolt power supply).


----------

